# للبيع / سياره فورد اكسبيدشن ايدي باور موديل2010 رقم العرض131101‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (25 مارس 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

سياره فورد اكسبيدشن ايدي باور 

موديل 2010 

رقم العرض : 131101

المسافه المقطوعه : 43,620 ميل 

جير بوكس : اوتوماتيك 

وقود : بنزين 

الماكينه : 8 سلندر 

السعر في ميناء الشحن 

112 ألف ريال سعودي 

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 


























​


----------

